# Brittney - Model



## Lyncca (May 31, 2009)

This is my second shoot with Brittney. This was my first time to work with a makeup artist, look at those eyes! We had a blast!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## RJohnston (May 31, 2009)

Like #7 the best, it shows of the eyes much better.
IMHO unless you are shooting to sell jeans, get in close to show the models personality or at least eliminate a lot of unnecessary detail in backgrounds. Like in shot #5 the fencing above her head is quite distracting, pulls your eye off the model.  #6 is the same, no reason to include the distracting window to the left.  Not all images must contain the entire frame, creative cropping increases the impact of the image.


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to say that I have what some might consider a harsh critique of these images. If you're so inclined you can PM me or I can post it, but my days of unsolicited "brutally honest critiques" are numbered.


----------



## Lyncca (May 31, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Like #7 the best, it shows of the eyes much better.
> IMHO unless you are shooting to sell jeans, get in close to show the models personality or at least eliminate a lot of unnecessary detail in backgrounds. Like in shot #5 the fencing above her head is quite distracting, pulls your eye off the model. #6 is the same, no reason to include the distracting window to the left. Not all images must contain the entire frame, creative cropping increases the impact of the image.


 
Yea, I can see what you mean. I try not to frame too close so that I can crop for different size prints. I'm curious to see if others think it is distracting too? I am a texture freak, so I like it in the two cases you mentioned, but I understand it is more about the model than the background.  I also try to vary up the shots on distance and angle from the model.


----------



## impressme (May 31, 2009)

#7 is killer!


----------



## Lyncca (May 31, 2009)

Ok, I went and played with the cropping and you were right, it does look better tighter in.  I was using my 35mm vs. my 50mm since I was having to shoot closer to her than normal, so I think that threw me off, cause my other pictures don't seem to be as distant.


----------



## rubbertree (May 31, 2009)

#7 is best. The jeans are so distracting, they take away from the model.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 31, 2009)

i agree with the rubbertree, the jeans are too distracting.


----------



## twocolor (May 31, 2009)

#7 is my favorite as well.  The shadow on 3 bugs me a bit.  I would instruct her to give you some different facial expressions.  Her facial expression is the same in EVERY shot.  Maybe a softer expression on a few of the close up shots?!


----------



## Lyncca (May 31, 2009)

twocolor said:


> #7 is my favorite as well. The shadow on 3 bugs me a bit. I would instruct her to give you some different facial expressions. Her facial expression is the same in EVERY shot. Maybe a softer expression on a few of the close up shots?!


 
Oh yea, I didn't see that.  I have a couple others that are similar that have a much smaller shadow.  The sun was straight up noon right there, so the light was a nightmare, and the shade was very limited.

I absoutely agree with her facial expressions as well.  In another shoot, I worked on that more with her, but it seemed like a weird place to have her really smile. I will see what else we can get out of her.


----------



## dukeboy1977 (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe my opinion doesn't matter to you much, but I'm only saying what I was told early on when I joined. Your "watermark" at the bottom of the pics is annoyingly huge and definitely takes away from the pics also. You may want to try shortening it and making it smaller, like use something in a corner or something like I do now. I'm aware of the importance of having your name on the photo, but a little discretion would be better in my opinion


----------



## grant (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm curious...what was the deal with the jeans?

Was the photoshoot for someone who wanted those jeans in there. Or was that a decision by you or the model? Obviously if its for a client who sells those jeans then there's nothing you can do. But as others have said, they are incredibly distracting and almost make the girl look kinda dumb. Definitely takes away from the photos.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 8, 2009)

grant said:


> I'm curious...what was the deal with the jeans?
> 
> Was the photoshoot for someone who wanted those jeans in there. Or was that a decision by you or the model? Obviously if its for a client who sells those jeans then there's nothing you can do. But as others have said, they are incredibly distracting and almost make the girl look kinda dumb. Definitely takes away from the photos.



LOL, its funny the really varied and strong opinions on those jeans.  I told her we would have an urban background and to dress in some fun jeans.  I don't personally mind the jeans, but my husband and obviously none of you like them. But, on her model mayhem, other photographers love them and want to shoot her in them.  

I'm not selling the pictures or anything, I like to work on varying my posing and composition and she is a fun girl and willing to climb in windows, etc. and she models for me for free, so I can't really complain too much 

I wonder how much opinion is from when one person says something and then everyone else focuses on the same thing, because two different forums all have 100% disagreement on the jeans.


----------



## no.guru (Jun 8, 2009)

She's quite pretty.  Of course, that's why you chose her.

I get that happy doesn't always go with an urban look, but  even a slight smile in one or two of the shots would be a big improvement.  I expect in person she's not just pretty but striking.  I don't get that impression here.


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not a professional, but those jeans are smoking hot.

But I will say that they were the first thing I noticed, before her.  First the jeans, then her hair, then her face.


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you can tell she is an inexperienced model.. her poses look a bit awkward, and her expression is the same in every shot as the others mentioned.  She just needs to project confidence a bit more.  But that's why we practice, right?    And I have to say I don't like the flip-flops in the last one.  But otherwise the photos look good!  #2 and #7 are my faves.


----------



## MrLogic (Jun 11, 2009)

What Baaaark said.

Also... she may be inexperienced, but she's also nowhere near as striking as the model in the other thread (Liana), IMO. It's not just the poses and the expression.


----------



## photographyfanatic (Jun 11, 2009)

The eyes on 7 are awesome! But watch the hand sprouting from her head. Maybe take that hand out?


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 11, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> Like #7 the best, it shows of the eyes much better.
> IMHO unless you are shooting to sell jeans, get in close to show the models personality or at least eliminate a lot of unnecessary detail in backgrounds. Like in shot #5 the fencing above her head is quite distracting, pulls your eye off the model.  #6 is the same, no reason to include the distracting window to the left.  Not all images must contain the entire frame, creative cropping increases the impact of the image.



I agree with this statement.  
Also, the soft focus around the subject is nice but you used it a bit to much and it affects too much of the image with her fair skin.  

Other than that, great color saturation, the images feel real rich.


----------

